# Discover Dogs List



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

If your going to Discover Dogs whether with your dogs or just visiting, put your name on the list then we all know who each other is if we bump into each other, otherwise we may miss each other and not realise it.
copy and paste and your name...

1. Pommum


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

copy and paste and your name...

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

copy and paste and your name...

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

wheres this at/whats it all about??? heard of it but never been??

been crufts isit like that?


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

nic101 said:


> wheres this at/whats it all about??? heard of it but never been??
> 
> been crufts isit like that?


Discover dogs is an event held at Earls court 1 London this year, it is on a smaller scale to Crufts, and is aimed more at the general public and pets rather than the show world.
runs 14-15th Nov

take care

Sarah


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)



Hope to see you there


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)


I am in the companion dog club AV gundog class with Tilly, also managed to get another handler/dog pass, so I can take Chester as well


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> 1. Pommum
> 2. Oenoke (Saturday)
> 3. Kayz (Saturday)
> 4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
> ...


I am going sunday with coach load from CDAC club


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)
7. Doggiesgalore (Saturday)

I'm taking four of my grandchildren:help:. Thankfully my daughters coming too, well three of them are hers. They love going every year. Suppose to be bigger this year too....


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)
7. Doggiesgalore (Saturday)
8. Spellweaver (on the bergamasco stand on Saturday)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

1.pommum
2.oenoke
3.kayz
4.babycham2002
5.classyellie
6.tollisty
7.doggiesgalore
8.spellweaver 
9.vet-2-b 

i cant wait its the first time are there any must sees im so excited


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> 1.pommum
> 2.oenoke
> 3.kayz
> 4.babycham2002
> ...


 The bergamasco stand


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)
7. Doggiesgalore (Saturday)
8. Spellweaver (on the bergamasco stand on Saturday)
9. Vet-2-b
10. KittyOrochimaru (Sunday, with Camera and Parents ; ) )


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> The bergamasco stand


And the Pomeranian stand too! hehehehe! make sure you come to see us.

take care

Sarah


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Just two weeks left until Discover Dogs I'm really looking forward to it this year although I am a little sad as mt OH loves to help on the stand with us but unfortunatly we can't get a childminder or dog sitter for the weekend so he is having to stay home  We sahould have someone for next year and for crufts though hehehehe!

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)
7. Doggiesgalore (Saturday)
8. Spellweaver (on the bergamasco stand on Saturday)
9. Vet-2-b
10. KittyOrochimaru (Sunday, with Camera and Parents ; ) )
11. Jules11 and Wilson the Beagle pup (puppy training demo Sat or Sun not sure yet)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i luv poms and bergamasco of cource lol im soooooooo excited so many dogs arr  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Jules11 said:


> 1. Pommum
> 2. Oenoke (Saturday)
> 3. Kayz (Saturday)
> 4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
> ...


OMG!! I can't believe how many members are coming down to DD this year it will be lovely to meet you all.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jules11 said:


> 1. Pommum
> 2. Oenoke (Saturday)
> 3. Kayz (Saturday)
> 4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
> ...


Just been told we are going saturday and our demos will be at 12:40 and 15:00 (listed as GCDS Puppy Foundation)

Im all nervous now, even though Wilson is my little star, he still has his moments of deafness...especially when there are other dogs about 

I have images of people pointing and saying 'thats how *not* to train a pup' 

Im looking forward to meeting lots dogs and doggy people, especially from PF...this place has been a god send to me to me


----------



## PatRoss (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Pommum
2. Oenoke (Saturday)
3. Kayz (Saturday)
4. Babycham2002 (Sunday)
5. Classyellie (Saturday)
6. Tollisty (saturday)
7. Doggiesgalore (Saturday)
8. Spellweaver (on the bergamasco stand on Saturday)
9. Vet-2-b
10. KittyOrochimaru (Sunday, with Camera and Parents ; ) )
11. Jules11 and Wilson the Beagle pup (puppy training demo Sat or Sun not sure yet)
12. Pat and Papillons


----------

